# Close call on Sinclair



## LTZ25 (Dec 6, 2016)

I was fishing this afternoon on Sinclair and lost balance and went off boat backwards ,( I'm almost 65 and am clumsy ) . As I was going off I'm thinking I was glad I had my new Mustang Elite vest on , as I was heading to the bottom I thinking this thing should go off , well it didn't and 59 degree water is colder the deeper you go . It was hard to get back to surface with thick hoodie I was wearing , I got to surface and finally caught boat in the wind and made my way to the back and held onto power pole and was able to use my Ultera to power to shallow water and get on deck . Had a hard time holding because I hit full power for a second then realized I had to slow down . The vest was new $275.00 mustang first time I wore it , made it back to dock before I remembered it had a manual deploy Handel , when you are upside down in cold water you don't think fast . I called TW and they were shocked and very concerned , they had me also call Mustang and got the same concern both say a replacement or refund will be immediate , I'm sending it back to Mustang so they can see what went wrong .
I was the only boat I saw and was lucky it went the way it did . I always wear a life vest all day ,never take it off when by myself . I'm seriously thinking about a regular vest now .


----------



## oops1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Dang.. Glad you're still around to share the story.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 6, 2016)

Glad to hear you made it, you're a lucky man!


----------



## olcaptain (Dec 6, 2016)

So glad it wasn't any worse!


----------



## LTZ25 (Dec 6, 2016)

I just answered a lot of question for Mustang .


----------



## 61BelAir (Dec 6, 2016)

Thankful to hear you made it alright.  It had to still be rough loading the boat and heading home while you were soaked and freezing.  Have you stopped shivering yet?  
My wife fell in Sinclair about a month ago.  She was reaching to unhang a lure from a stump and a sudden wind blew the boat.  There were 4 of us out that day, so she was back aboard in seconds, but it was windy and chilly that day.  She was a trouper and stayed a couple more hours.  I think we are going to start carrying a change of clothes every time we go fishing.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 6, 2016)

I think about this when I'm not on the boat, but rarely think about it when I'm on the boat. But then again I don't fish much in cold water. As an ex-surfer, I know that 59 degree water can lock you down instantly and make you not want to swim. Glad you were okay and thanks for the serious reminder to all...


----------



## LTZ25 (Dec 6, 2016)

I keep boat at Sinclair marina so I just tied up at dock plugged in charger and got in truck , had clothes at camper , changed and came home . I think I was the only boat on the lake . 
Mustang asked how high did water come up on your body , I said about 8 ft over my head . I did get concerned when vest did not deploy .


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Dec 6, 2016)

I'll be out there tomorrow 5am till. If you go and need something you can call me. (PM sent) I only own regular vest in the winter months. They are warmer than the blow ups.


----------



## QuackHead90 (Dec 6, 2016)

How much fresh water did yall get from the rain? Thinking about going up and crappie fishing tomorrow before the front


----------



## LTZ25 (Dec 7, 2016)

QuackHead90 said:


> How much fresh water did yall get from the rain? Thinking about going up and crappie fishing tomorrow before the front



Water still clear , I got a good look at it .


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 7, 2016)

glad you made it out OK , cold water is no joke ....


----------



## REUSSERY (Dec 7, 2016)

WOW..  very glad your ok, I was just fishing there on Saturday and I too was the only boat on the lake. Your story reminded me of a serious event a few years ago, when a friend and I were Crappie fishing WestPoint on a late Feb morning. It was cold as heck and we were wearing insulated suits at the time. As we were making our way to the back of Yellow Jacket Creek in about 12 foot of water, suddenly one of my friend’s poles snagged on a limb and pulled it into the water, my friend lunged over to grab his rod and just kept going head first into the lake.  He was down for what seemed like a long few seconds before popping back up and exhaling a huge gasp, his face was blue as the sky and he couldn’t barely hold onto the side of the boat. I dragged him into the boat and immediately help him strip down to his boxers. I took off my suit and gave to him to wear. He was shaking uncontrollably, we had launched from Horace King that day and had a long way to go to get back. I do believe had he been alone that day he would not have been able to get back into the boat and this would have ended badly.


----------



## JJJSDAD (Dec 7, 2016)

happy that you survived your experience. Accidents happen at unexpected times. I have gone back to regular PFD just didn't feel comfortable surviving a tumble into the water with inflatable vest. I now wear a regular pfd all the time I am in the boat just like you have lost my balance but always remained in the boat. Good info for others to follow especially in cold water.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 7, 2016)

Do you have room on the back of your boat to put a swim platform/ladder
Glad you are safe


----------



## Padderatz (Dec 7, 2016)

Wow being older myself and having  COPD I would have never made it ! something to think about.


----------



## Tarpfisher (Dec 7, 2016)

Glad you made it.  I know that was scary.  Can you please keep us updated as to what mustang says...  I only have my inflatable.  i will says tho last year on lanier i forgot to put it on when moving spots and it flew out of the boat.  When i noticied it i looked back and it had already inflated.  So that was kinda a piece of mind... but your story is not the first i have heard of them not working.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 7, 2016)

That's crazy! I wear my inflatable when alone as well and this definitely makes me concerned. I do know mine works and quickly at that. I dropped it at the dock this past spring and it inflated in about .000001 seconds of hitting the water.


----------



## sbroadwell (Dec 7, 2016)

Glad you made it!
I can't swim a lick, and always have my pfd on, even when I'm walking on a dock. It's pretty hot in the summer, and I was thinking about getting one of those auto inflate jackets.

But, remember the case this summer when two tournament guys were thrown out of their boat, and BOTH of their vests didn't inflate? This now makes the third time I've heard of this happening. Too iffy for me - I will stay with the old fashioned jacket.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 7, 2016)

Dustin Pate said:


> That's crazy! I wear my inflatable when alone as well and this definitely makes me concerned. I do know mine works and quickly at that. I dropped it at the dock this past spring and it inflated in about .000001 seconds of hitting the water.



I have an auto inflate life vest, and the owner's manual said they won't work below a certain temp, but it was much lower than 59 if memory serves. 

Glad you're okay, OP. I don't want to come across as sniping, but this is the exact reason I won't boat alone.


----------



## jocko755 (Dec 7, 2016)

The automatic ones are supposed to inflate upon immersion,  but what happens in a 60 mph down pour soaking ?  It must take a lot to set one off?

I also prefer old style pfds.  

The problem with cold water is your body will do an uncontrolled gasp reflex when your head goes under and you will suck in some water.  Worse is not being able to get back into the boat in heavy wet clothes.  I would make sure I had some sort of method of getting back in (using the foot or cavitation plate of the outboard) (Or stand on the foot of the TM and pull up)  Looks like your boat sits low on the freeboard, but tough when you are cold and weighted down.  God forbid if you weren't close to shore and you had to hold on for a long troll to a place you could stand.  In the cold water, you might not be able to hang on?  Very lucky and good thinking.

Glad you survived to talk about it and thankful that so many can learn from your incident.  I know it will give me something to think about.  It's better to have a plan ahead of time - just in case.  Dry clothes in a dry bag are a good safety measure.  A transom ladder isn't bad either.  Not a good testimony for mustang automatics - but sounds like good customer service.  I know TW is good.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 7, 2016)

jocko755 said:


> I would make sure I had some sort of method of getting back in (using the foot or cavitation plate of the outboard) (Or stand on the foot of the TM and pull up


I think I remember reading somewhere about a guy that stood on the cavitation plate or hydrofoil on his outboard and used the tilt button to lift himself up. Problem is, once you start getting cold, you stop thinking straight.

Definitely a cautionary tale in this thread. Wear your vest, and have a clear plan.


----------



## NugeForPres (Dec 7, 2016)

Thankful that you made it.  Scary for sure.  I debated about getting a blow up vest, but decided against it because of the potential for something like this to happen.  Glad you always wear one, I see so many lone fishermen out there without vests on.


----------



## tone357 (Dec 7, 2016)

Did i miss something. The OP said it was a manual deploy vest. You didn't mention pulling the handle. Did you pull it and it didn't deploy?


----------



## LTZ25 (Dec 7, 2016)

No it was an auto inflate Elite and I couldn't think clear enough to pull cord ( the handle in flush on these). I was concerned with getting my self to surface and then getting to boat .
Mustang just asked the same question, did I pull cord ? They are being very nice and want to find out what went wrong.


----------



## tone357 (Dec 7, 2016)

LTZ25 said:


> No it was an auto inflate Elite and I couldn't think clear enough to pull cord ( the handle in flush on these). I was concerned with getting my self to surface and then getting to boat .
> Mustang just asked the same question, did I pull cord ? They are being very nice and want to find out what went wrong.



Wow! i have one of these as well. I wonder if the makers have been sued over these things not working as advertised. If that happened to me, I would be "traumatized" and speaking with a lawyer!


----------



## LTZ25 (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm just happy to be dry now not soaking up water , I'm sore today 
an a little nervous about it happening .  Not sure how soon I'll get back on boat . Mustang has done a lot for boaters and I just don't want to go through anything.


----------



## tone357 (Dec 7, 2016)

You probably wouldn't have to go through much. They'd likely cut you  a check with an agreement to keep your mouth shut.


----------



## LetsGoFishin (Dec 7, 2016)

Wow!!!! Glad you're okay. I own the same model and certainly thinking twice about wearing it now, especially during this time of the year. I've heard one too many stories about manufacturer defects. Will a life need to be taken before corrective actions are in placed by the company?!?!! It's hard to get back on board as is yet alone being weighed down by winter gears. Old school lifevest for me during winter here on out.


----------



## jocko755 (Dec 7, 2016)

tone357 said:


> You probably wouldn't have to go through much. They'd likely cut you  a check with an agreement to keep your mouth shut.



Too Late!  

Hey - I know the whole ordeal must have caused some soreness, but I'd get a regular PFD and get back on the water,  when you feel up to it.  Take a bud along.  That's always a smart thing to do in the winter.  The fish God's owe you one!

Paddle boards have become very popular and seems everyone I see using them are not wearing a PFD and most don't even have one on the board.  Problem is - when you fall off one - your footing usually propels the board away from you and if there is wind or current,  it could take it out of reach for a weak swimmer.  I'm surprised there aren't more people drowning.  They should make PFDs mandatory on paddle boards.  Sorry - don't mean to de-rail this thread.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 7, 2016)

This is all very troubling, I am glad you are OK.

I have the cheaper Auto inflate BPS life jacket that inflates automatically ok.  I was going to splash out on the Mustang as it has the water pressure auto switch, opposed to the cheaper water dissolve type trigger I have.  The reason I was going to upgrade was becuase it keeps going off in the rain   I may have to live with this now.  I am very concerned about rumors surrounding the Mustang not working in low temperatures either.  I see all folks working on the Wizard on Deadliest catch use these life jackets too, very cold up there!

Mustang need to supply their new PFD's with a couple of re-arming kits, so you can test the operability.

To me regular PFD's will be too hot in the Summer, I would end up not wearing a PFD, whereas Auto-inflates are more comfortable.  I do not wear PFD's when I am fishing with someone.  However, I promised my wife I would do so, when fishing alone, hence the need for one that is also comfortable in the Summer too.


----------



## LTZ25 (Dec 7, 2016)

I couldn't stay quiet about this on here because I would want not someone to have the same experience , especially in the winter . I don't want anything and really don't want to trash Mustang .


----------



## GThunter5 (Dec 7, 2016)

Good post and reminder it's that time of year to wear our pfds not only runnin but while fishing 

Mechanical devices can fail. Positive floatation is more difficult to fail


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Dec 7, 2016)

Eugene Stinson said:


> I'll be out there tomorrow 5am till. If you go and need something you can call me. (PM sent) I only own regular vest in the winter months. They are warmer than the blow ups.



Fishing stunk for me today. I don't get many days off so I stayed from sun up to sunset. Water all the way down lake has 5 feet of visibility. Nancy branch was about 3 feet of visibility. Went no farther than crooked creek up the Oconee and was about 3 feet of visibility. Rooty creek had some stain but it was more green than anything with about 1.5 feet of visibility. At the RR tussle is started turning brown with about 1 foot of visibility.

I caught 3 hybrid/striper at first light on a dock light that was still on.
I caught 5 keeper largemouth 3-12oz, 2-7oz, 1-9oz, 1-8oz, and 1-1oz. I caught 5 short fish. I gave the 3 small bass and the 3 hybrid to a crappie fisherman that only had 3 small crappie. The other 2 went back in the lake.


----------



## campboy (Dec 9, 2016)

Glad you're ok


----------



## specialk (Dec 9, 2016)

I never fish or hunt alone anymore......


----------



## egomaniac247 (Dec 9, 2016)

I had a similar scary experience even though I didn't actually fall off the boat.

Was fishing in the dead of winter in Virginia on the deck of a bass boat.  Snow was falling.  Water temps was about 38-39 degrees.

I stepped on the trolling motor pedal expecting the boat to go right and it went left...I lost my balance and was absolutely heading over board but amazingly my right hand managed to grasp the bar of the pedestal seat and I got just enough leverage on it to fall onto the deck and not into the water. 

Scared me b/c falling into 39 degree water in the snow was NOT an ideal option.


----------



## angler557 (Dec 9, 2016)

Guys, this is not that uncommon. I know of 2 other instances where auto inflatable life vests did not inflate on impact. One of those gentleman is a customer of mine and he was ejected from his boat at high speeds when he hit a rogue wave. He was lucky to be alive as he was knocked unconscious but fortunately another boater was nearby. His was a Mustang vest too. I'm seriously considering getting rid of the Mustang auto inflatable I have and going back to the old style. To the OP, I'm glad you're okay !


----------



## Papa Bear (Dec 10, 2016)

Glad you are OK.  My old boat legs are not as good as they use to be either.  I guess we all deal with this as we get older.   I have stayed with the old style pfd vest but have often wanted a manual for summer fishing.   I feel as you mentioned a lot goes through your mind especially in cold water.   Glad you are OK and great post as a reminder of what can happen in a blink of an eye.


----------



## LTZ25 (Dec 10, 2016)

Papa Bear the vest I was wearing was a fully auto deploy Mustang Elite .


----------



## Papa Bear (Dec 10, 2016)

LTZ25, yes I did realize it was auto and understand concern about deploying which is a major issue I too would be questioning manufacter.   Just glad you were able to overcome a very bad situation which could have been a lot worse outcome and down right scarey to think about.   I guess even a Manuel that I had considered (being cheaper) than the fully auto is something that your experience has me thinking just stay with my old fashion pfd.   
Thank you for posting something so important for all of us to think about.  Especially as we diehard fishermen do what we love during the colder months of the year.


----------



## pied piper (Dec 12, 2016)

I keep both type vests in my boat but when the cold wind slows I dig my reg. vest out it keeps my chest area a lot warmer in the water. Sure glad u lived to go home to your family.


----------



## LureheadEd (Dec 12, 2016)

I had a BPS auto/manual pull that was 7 years old to go off dry in my passenger seat one hot afternoon...No way it had gotten wet...Scared the begeesus outta me....


----------



## 10gaMafia (Dec 12, 2016)

They also make cold weather jackets that double as life jackets.  There is a waist buckle for extra security even if you unzip it a little.
Glad you are ok!


----------



## ryork (Dec 12, 2016)

Want to echo that I'm glad this turned out OK in the end for you. That's a scary situation for sure. I have a BPS inflatable vest that I got because I fish alone sometimes and I just don't feel as steady on a boat as I used to after a fairly severe leg injury (non-fishing related) three years ago. After reading this, I think I'll go back to the regular vest at least in the colder months and be more diligent about finding someone to tag along.  I've got a rescue ladder on my boat as well, which makes feel a little better about getting back in it with heavy wet clothes etc.


----------



## LTZ25 (Dec 12, 2016)

TW & Mustang are sending replacement vests but I asked Mustang for a regular style vest also . It cost me to ship back the other one ,
I think they have no problem giving me one . I now have sore thorat and cough , wife says swin is the reason . But life vest didn't throw me into the water .


----------



## fairweatherfisherman (Dec 14, 2016)

I appreciate you posting this. I have a mesh top vest I got from Bass Pro 15 or so years ago, that I wear year round. It is a little bulky but I'm so used to it the only time I notice it is when some line gets hung up in straps. Since I keep the vest on, I do have to remember to re-attach my kill switch lanyard.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 14, 2016)

I have a mustang floater insulated suit, its made for ice fishing but I use it going up n down the rivers in Canada when I go on My annual hunting trip in Ontario, It has a manual inflation tube you blow up with your mouth. I blow it up before I get in the boat and deflate it while on stand, its really warm too


----------



## Tarpfisher (Dec 14, 2016)

so what has mustang said to be the issue?  You know anything yet?


----------



## LTZ25 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tackle warehouse guys were great from the start , immediately sent a new vest ( looks like a different trigger ) , Mustang has also been kinda nice , I asked them for a regular style vest and another Elite vest ( didn't know TW had one on the way the same day this happened ) Lady ar Mustang said they would not do that because that vest retails for $100.00 , I had just paid $42.00 ship faulty vest back to them . She should be thanking God that I sent that vest to them . They just sent email saying they are sending Elite Vest and some gloves . Another thing I got out of this is a bad cough and cold .


----------



## THig (Dec 19, 2016)

Having just read this entire post, I am glad you are okay and wish you the best getting over that cold.

Thanks for posting. Events such as this make all of us reconsider the need to be safe in whatever activity we participate in. Thanks again.


----------



## LTZ25 (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm going to let you on here know how this comes out , I'm getting a little upset about things .


----------



## mattuga (Dec 19, 2016)

LTZ25 said:


> I'm going to let you on here know how this comes out , I'm getting a little upset about things .



I would be too, a product failure like this should be a high priority to satisfy that customer.  The first problem I have would be making you pay for shipping.  At that point I'm talking with a higher level manger or tell them you will hold onto the jacket and speak with a lawyer.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 19, 2016)

LTZ25 said:


> I had just paid $42.00 ship faulty vest back to them



$42!!!!  What shipping method did you use?


----------



## Katalee (Dec 22, 2016)

glad you are ok. 8 lines to go.


----------



## Micorps (Dec 25, 2016)

And here i cant stop my cabelas 3500's self inflating life vest from deploying for no reason. Im glad your ok, thank you for the post reminding us to be caeful.


----------



## LTZ25 (Dec 25, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> $42!!!!  What shipping method did you use?



I took it to a store that ships ups/fedex , I didn't have a box to put it in . I though $42. was stupid high ESP sence it had to go ground . Mustang has not responded back as to why it did not deploy ( I ask them to tell me ) and probably will not .


----------



## Tarpfisher (Dec 26, 2016)

I would demand what they found out or know.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 26, 2016)

LTZ25 said:


> TW & Mustang are sending replacement vests but I asked Mustang for a regular style vest also . It cost me to ship back the other one ,
> I think they have no problem giving me one . I now have sore thorat and cough , wife says swin is the reason . But life vest didn't throw me into the water .



I wouldnt want replacement vest,I'd ask for my money back


----------



## Ignaeis28 (Jan 1, 2017)

Glad to hear you are OK.  I go out alot by myself and we are the same age.  Just drove home that I need to start wearing my inflatable.


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 6, 2017)

Here's what came of this , Mustang sent a new elite vest and a replacement cartridge . Will not say anything about why vest failed to open , they have it . I wanted a regular type vest but they refused to send one . I wanted people to know that auto deploy sometimes don't deploy , I will not trust them in cold water again and never will let my grand son wear one while with me . 
I do have regular vests on my boat as I always have had .


----------



## tone357 (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm following your lead.


----------



## 10sne1 (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks for your post. Glad you OK. I have been shopping a vest as I am fishing alone more and never thought of an inflatable not working. I will be doing a regular vest after your story. Thanks


----------



## chambers270 (Feb 20, 2017)

LTZ25 said:


> Here's what came of this , Mustang sent a new elite vest and a replacement cartridge . Will not say anything about why vest failed to open , they have it . I wanted a regular type vest but they refused to send one . I wanted people to know that auto deploy sometimes don't deploy , I will not trust them in cold water again and never will let my grand son wear one while with me .
> I do have regular vests on my boat as I always have had .



I cant believe they would argue with you about an extra vest. When I had a Remington 17 HMR explode the clip and the action on me I called them. They were bending over backwards to try and help me, they sent me a box that day with a prepaid stamp to send them the faulty firearm back. My thought would be that a company would want the equipment out of your hands as fast as they could no matter the cost to them. I also would think they would go above and beyond so you would share the positives when speaking about this.

Oh well, I will probably pass on their vests from here on.


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 20, 2017)

Update on the response from Mustang , they sent me a new vest as did TW , I asked Mustang  what the result of the testing of my failed vest was and they said it takes a long time to test it . I'm thinking I'll never hear from mustang again . I've moved my camper and boat to watts bar lake but have not been on the water sence the dunking I took on Sinclair . Wife and son are wanting me to buy a fishing type pontoon boat now , I might do it but I not wanting too .


----------



## Mr. Cawley (Feb 21, 2017)

LTZ25,

Foremost, glad to read that you're fine, despite feeling ill. Hang in there bud.

I personally can't relate to you regarding falling off a boat, let alone in the winter. But I want to encourage you not to let fear or anxiety halt your desire for fishing. This is easier said than done. May your love for fishing outweigh the anxiety and stress from this incident. 

Best to you!


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your story.  I am considering a new vest, and I'll be sure to stick with the old fashioned floatation devices that do not need to inflate first.  

Liability lawsuits have gotten ridiculous, and I'm sure it's the legal advice that is keeping the company from communicating their findings to you.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 22, 2017)

Just seeing this thread. I will stick with regular vests.


----------

